# Recommendable Screen Drawing Tablets?



## HappyMuzzle (Mar 28, 2017)

Of quality and comfort level, A4 size and preferably that works with Windows 10 +SAI/Photoshop with pressure pen.



I have been wanting to have one since I was 15 and my shoulder problems are getting worse with the posture of the regular drawing tablets. And since my Birthday is soon, there are plans to possibly get one. So nothing too crazy expensive budget.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 28, 2017)

Well that depends, how comfortable and familiar are you with tablets currently? Any experience using them? Are you only used to traditional means? Makes a huge difference


----------



## HappyMuzzle (Mar 28, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Well that depends, how comfortable and familiar are you with tablets currently? Any experience using them? Are you only used to traditional means? Makes a huge difference


Hello!
I have used both wireless and cable graphic tablets. on A4 and A5 sizes. The one ive got is Wacom Intuos pen and touch medium and that is the only experience Ive got.
I would like to have a tablet that I could have it rested in front of me, and one that doesnt get damaged too quickly and to have compatible resolution like of my monitor BenQ GL2250H.

I found this on amazon, but I am unsure of its quality as I never bought these.
This item: 
*Ugee HK1560 15.6 Inches IPS Screen HD Resolution Graphics Monitor with 2 Rechargeable Pen 1 Drawing Glove and 1 Screen Protector Film *


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 28, 2017)

Only other thing I could recommend if you don't have much experience is a Bamboo Splash


----------



## HappyMuzzle (Mar 28, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Only other thing I could recommend if you don't have much experience is a Bamboo Splash


I have made a swift research, but I could not find Bamboo Splash as a Graphic Tablet with a screen.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 28, 2017)

Oh shit my mistake you meant something like a cintiq?


----------



## HappyMuzzle (Mar 28, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Oh shit my mistake you meant something like a cintiq?


Correct


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 28, 2017)

Then yeah, I'd recommend a Cintiq. I don't know your price point but

us-store.wacom.com: Pen Displays

My advice is to stick with Wacom if you want digital display as Wacom is proven to be the most reliable


----------



## HappyMuzzle (Mar 28, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Then yeah, I'd recommend a Cintiq. I don't know your price point but
> 
> us-store.wacom.com: Pen Displays
> 
> My advice is to stick with Wacom if you want digital display as Wacom is proven to be the most reliable


Aye, the downside is that they are very expensive  My budget is 500 pounds max


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 28, 2017)

HappyMuzzle said:


> Aye, the downside is that they are very expensive  My budget is 500 pounds max



Then I'd suggest saving up a bit more. You could buy off-brand, but Wacom is really the only brand I recommend


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Mar 28, 2017)

i've been through so many tablets and i can confirm, the other brands' best is only as good as Wacom's cheapest when it comes to sensitivity and quality materials. You might be surprised how fast a tiny plastic nib can wear down a tablet's surface. The nibs wear down a little fast but that in turn protects the drawing surface. Wacom's tablet surface can take a beating from lots of strokes and taps without showing too much wear.


----------



## milvusbuteo (Mar 28, 2017)

I use a laptop/tablet, Lenovo X201t. It is very cheap as used (I got it like 55k HUF, which is around 200$) and ideal if the pen pressure sensibility is enough (no tilt/angle sensibility) and of course it has a screen with a resolution of 1280*800.
For example this one : www.ebay.com/itm/Lenovo-Thinkpad-X201T-X201-tablet-Intel-i7-2-0-GHz-4GB-RAM-128GB-SSD-WIN-10-PEN-/222202847359?hash=item33bc52607f:g:1OcAAOSwRoxXmsMY
The tablet uses wacom technology.
There are many versions of this machine, the most important is that you must buy the "T" version (there is x201 and x201t) which is the tablet. There is also a version witch has capacitive touch screen as an addition.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Mar 28, 2017)

milvusbuteo said:


> I use a laptop/tablet, Lenovo X201t. It is very cheap as used (I got it like 55k HUF, which is around 200$) and ideal if the pen pressure sensibility is enough (no tilt/angle sensibility) and of course it has a screen with a resolution of 1280*800.
> For example this one : www.ebay.com/itm/Lenovo-Thinkpad-X201T-X201-tablet-Intel-i7-2-0-GHz-4GB-RAM-128GB-SSD-WIN-10-PEN-/222202847359?hash=item33bc52607f:g:1OcAAOSwRoxXmsMY
> The tablet uses wacom technology.
> There are many versions of this machine, the most important is that you must buy the "T" version (there is x201 and x201t) which is the tablet. There is also a version witch has capacitive touch screen as an addition.


That tiny little touch pad is adorable


----------



## KitKatChunKiss (Mar 30, 2017)

Been using a Yiynova msp19u for 4 years now, still works like a charm. I dunno if it's windows 10 compatible tho, I use windows 7.
Also I couldn't get mine to work well with SAI cause I have 3 screens. But I read somewhere that if you use it as a duplicate of the desktop it should work.


----------

